# TEORIA reguladores step-down y otros



## fernandob (Sep 23, 2010)

hola he estado mirando un poco en el foro por que me daba curiosidad y ganas de comprender un poco el tema de reguladores para fuente.
conozco y se como funciona uno lineal, pero he visto que mencionan el LM2575 y tambien otros y fui a mirar la data .
ya de el vamos pense que eso de switching era el tema de mantener la V. sal estable con pulsos , pense en que variaria la frec. segun la carga, pero arece que la F. es fija.........asi que ni idea.

vi en el foro que hay recomendaciones para usar este o aquel.
y circuitos.
no es eso lo que busco.
por mi y los demas me parece interesante si alguien que sepa puede explicar un poco , ya se que esta la datasheet, pero para lso orejones que no sabemso ingles y ademas es un tema distinto este .
*hablo de TEORIA* .........no de circuitos para armar.
circuitos ya vi que hay .


bueno si alguno que sepa se anima a poner alguna explicacion o eoria acerca de este tipo de reguladores o mas bien estas FORMAS DE REGULAR.

tambien lei por ahi que mencionan : buck-boost, ???? 

se agradece.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 23, 2010)

Esos reguladores Buck, Boost, Buck-Boost, etc, funcionan con el duty a una cierta frecuencia fija y son bastante interesantes, pero el inconveniente es el inductor.

Fijate el analisis que hacen en la wiki que es bueno:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Convertidor_Buck

Resumen:

- Circuito:







- La corriente cuando conduce el transistor y cuando no:






Cuando conduce, la corriente pasa por el inductor hacia la carga y la resistencia.

Cuando esta en corte, la corriente deja de pasar por el transistor, el inductor pega un cambio brusco de tension e invierte su tension (esto lo hace para dejar constante la corriente), en este punto el diodo empieza a conducir descargando el capacitor.

- Las curvas de Vo, Vi, VL e IL seran:


----------



## fernandob (Sep 26, 2010)

hola, estoy tratando de entender bien esto.
y les cuento un par de cosas:

1-- es increible como uno piensa que tiene la web com miles de cosas pero no es tan asi.
puedo buscar toda una tarde una teoria a mi nivel y no encontrarlo, y si veo que se repite todo.
hay un  par de enlaces con explicaciones y luego todos lso demas son copy y paste de esos.
pr lo menos en lo que esta en castellano.

2 -- como se nota cuando uno ha olvidado las cosas, no es que "de viejo " cueste mas, no .
por que de joven tambien habia que dedicarle tiempo.
pero de joven uno iba todos lso santos dias a estudiar.
por eso les digo que de verdad, si vienen ya con el impulso de estudiar , sigan, por que si lo cortan luego no vuelven mas , como les pasa a el 99% de la gente.
no digo que les vaya a ser reutil o no.
solo digo que si vienen con la secundaria y quieren seguir con una carrera terciaria no la corten  por que se unden.

y bueh......voy a seguir ojeando .

saludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 26, 2010)

Es muy tirado a los pelos la explicacion, pero es una forma de evitar ecuaciones e integrales por todos lados.

*Buck (reductor):*

Es el circuito que te puse antes. Pensalo como si a la entrada tuviera un generador de onda rectangular (una continua que es interrumpida por el transistor), y que el inductor + capacitor funcionan como un filtro pasa bajos de 2do orden.

¿Para que ese filtro pasa bajos?

Para eliminar la señal rectangular y todas sus armonicas, y quedarse solamente con la parte continua que presenta esa señal. Esa continua dependera exclusivamente del valor que tome el duty.

Al mismo tiempo, cuando diseñas el filtro, tienes que garantizar una cierta corriente en la carga.

*Boost (un circuito elevador de tension):*

- Circuito:






- La corriente cuando conduce el transistor y cuando no:






Nuevamente hago incapie en lo que sucede con la bobina:

- Cuando el transistor conduce, en la bobina caen VCC.

- Cuando el transistor deja de conducir, la bobina da vuelta su tension de golpe, y por breve instante a la entrada del diodo tenes VCC+VL y como VL era igual a VCC cuando el transistor conducia, cuando deja de conducir el transistor en la entrada del diodo tenes 2VCC, para que lo veas mejor:



Ese efecto en la bobina es el que se trata de evitar en un Rele cuando se pone un diodo en antiparalelo, y de esta forma descargarlo.

Despues el funcionamiento "digamos" que es parecido al buck, mediante el pasa bajos (L-C), te quedas con la tension continua a la salida, pero tenes que imaginarte que la señal rectangular a la entrada deja de ser Vcc en Ton y 0 en Toff, y pasa a ser 0 en Ton y 2Vcc en Toff (Ton: tiempo en que el transistor conduce, Toff: tiempo en que el transistor queda abierto)

La magia de elevar la tension, esta en aprovechar el fenomeno que se da con la bobina que permite elevar por un pequeño tiempo a 2Vcc la tension de entrada, despues pasa a ser un filtro pasa bajos convencional.


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 27, 2010)

Vas a tener que leer un libro, como el de Marty Brown.
Ya en su momento Juan Romero nos había ilustrado en _este post_


----------



## Reiji (Sep 27, 2010)

si bro el chiste de esto esta en el duty o anchos de pulso q*UE* te entrega el pwm y te hace switchear el mosfet o el transistor segun sea una buck o boost para esto tienes q*UE* calcural bien la RF o resistencia de realimentacion q*UE* va al pwm (pin 1 si es un lm 3425, te lo recomiendo es muy bueno) y el calculo de la bobina para que no te de lora es mejor mandar a hacerla, el condensador no cumple mayor papel es mas por cuestion de ruido y para ayudar a rizar un poco el voltaje

como dice Nilfred leete el libro de Marty Brown o busca el data del PWM por lo regular muestra las aplicaciones comunesy en tre esas pues es clato las topologias de fuentes switcheadas con formulas y diagramas

saludos Xd


----------



## fernandob (Sep 27, 2010)

mil gracias, tengo ya para leer , de  apoco estoy superando mi ignorancia y la verguenza de haber olvidado tantas cosas.

entrare a consultarles las dudas.
gracias.


----------

